# AZ New Billing/Coding Graduate Seeking Job



## skilady (May 13, 2008)

I just completed a 10 month /14 course billing/coding program in Tucson AZ and am in search of employment. I graduated with a 4.0 GPA. Classes included hospital, government and private insurance billing; coding of all body systems; medical terminology; anatomy & physiology; law & ethics. I also have customer service and financial experience. I am professional, honest, reliable and have excellent work ethics. Please contact me @ ddobzewitz@earthlink.net


----------

